# CHENGDU | Anders Hotel Office | 266m | 67 fl | Prep | 249m | 67 fl | 229m | 61 fl | T/O



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

everything posted by 

山姆大大大 on gaoloumi
progress is from 23rd December 2020 
smallest is T/O


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-04-21 by srainove










2021-04-22 by srainove


----------



## Augustão d2 (Feb 13, 2013)

Two skyscrapers uncknow in a thread of three months, only in China.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

These two towers are quite tasteful and add a lot to its city's landscapes. The negative side effect of China's massive and speedy economic rise is that it hasn't given us in the rest of the world enough time to process what is going on with all that growth. It's a universe of its own.


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

posted on gaoloumi by 

srainove
on 15th May 2021


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

posted on gaoloumi by 

srainove
on 13th July 2021


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-12-12 by shuawailian


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@Munwon, @little universe, they look like Teda Tianjin 2.0


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-17 by srainove


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

According to the CTBUH, the taller two towers are complete, but the thread title says the tallest tower is the one that has yet to start. Any idea which is correct? @zwamborn


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

A Chicagoan said:


> According to the CTBUH, the taller two towers are complete, but the thread title says the tallest tower is the one that has yet to start. Any idea which is correct? @zwamborn
> View attachment 3269617


The groundbreaking for the main-tower (266,8 m) was 2021-05-28, CTBUH is wrong



















249 m and 229 m - 2022-05-10 by 开玛莎拉蒂的人


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

wow, gorgeous, they should be thicker


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

by 稽鱼无形 on 贴吧


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

by 北方Neko©


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*June 4:*








白昼晴天的城市风光 by Totomyin on 500px.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

266,8 m

2022-08-15 by 交大桥梁


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

these buildings at background
















CHENGDU | Jiaotou Land International Innovation Center |...


https://www.163.com/dy/article/FQF8PCVO0535HX8T.html By 山姆大大大




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

zwamborn said:


> 266,8 m


Is there a source for the 267 meter height?

The CTBUH lists this as "La Cadiere Center" with heights of 248, 236, and 216.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

CTBUH reduced the heights because there are two homepages which announces the height
with 216, 236 and 248 m. But this are the roof heights. The parapet heigts are 229, 249 and 266 m.

Winner Winner - La Cadiere Center - Single Winner (outstandingpropertyaward.com) 

SCDA Architects - La Cadiere Center, a landmark development that sits within a unique urban context (theplan.it)

The titel "Anders Hotel" in this thread is wrong, it is "La Cardiere Center - Andaz Hotel"

Height by gaoloumi
229,2 (~216 m roof height)









249,6 m (~236 m roof height)









266,5 m (~249 m roof height)


----------

